# Rig Trip May 16th



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">The first Trip offshore of the year was meet with great anticipation as we cleared the pass Saturday morning early. We made some nice bait in short order right at the pass, and then turned south for the rigs. Got out about 75 miles out near one of the short rigs and saw some large weed patches that we attempted to fish with no luck. Then one of our two motors would not start:banghead we quickly figured out the issue was a broken part on the intake which we had no spare part for. So here we are at 1 pm in sight of Petronius 16 miles away and 3 miles from a rig in 350ft of water. The decision was made to fish for a few hours on that close rig, and then head home as it was going to be a 10 hour ride home with one motor @ 10 knots. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">My first drop down with a butterfly Jig produces a hefty scamp, then another and soon after everyone aboard was putting fish in the box. We had all the AJ's we wanted releasing over 30 and keeping 6 over 33 inches, one very nice tilefish, a kitty Mitchell, 12 really nice scamp from 4 to 7 pounds, one 18 pound gag, a hand full of beeliners, and several super mondo Red snappers to 25 poundsreleased alive. At 4:30 we started our 10 hour trek home in a following sea. We put out 3 high speed lure just in case, and low and behold we scored 2 wahoo bites landing one 35 pounder and loosing another that jumped 15ft high before landing on the lure , hooked a ufo that pulled off some line before coming off, and one 10 pound blackfin tuna before dark, All in 150ft or lessin green water .<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">We hit the dock at 2:30 am Sunday morning with a very nice catch of fish despite only fishing 3.5 hours total. I guess you could say we made the best out a bad situation.......<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">My Thanks to Harry for taking us out on his Awesome Worldcat 33:bowdown<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">See you soon Harry and let?s get back out sooner than later for those tuna.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Harry has all the pictures and will post later I?m sure<o></o>


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice catch in spite of the motor. Did you get all the reef fish on the butterfly jigs?


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man that snapper is a pig, way to make the best of it.:clap


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

> *TITLEWAVE (5/18/2009)*<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">The first Trip offshore of the year was meet with great anticipation as we cleared the pass Saturday morning early. We made some nice bait in short order right at the pass, and then turned south for the rigs. Got out about 75 miles out near one of the short rigs and saw some large weed patches that we attempted to fish with no luck. Then one of our two motors would not start:banghead we quickly figured out the issue was a broken part on the intake which we had no spare part for. So here we are at 1 pm in sight of Petronius 16 miles away and 3 miles from a rig in 350ft of water. The decision was made to fish for a few hours on that close rig, and then head home as it was going to be a 10 hour ride home with one motor @ 10 knots. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">




Just curious. What pass did you leave from and run 75 miles and still be 16 miles short of the Petronius?


----------



## slappydave (Oct 15, 2007)

> Just curious. What pass did you leave from and run 75 miles and still be 16 miles short of the Petronius?




Rowdy,

I was on the boat. Harry's place is 15 miles from the pass. I think that is what Mike meant. At 255, the pass was 63 (??????) miles away.


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

I see. I was confused, thinking darn, they must have come all the way from Venice or Panama City maybe. Was the 255 where yall got the scamp? That rig always seems to have some AJs on it. Regardless, glad yall had a good trip.


----------



## slappydave (Oct 15, 2007)

That pic of the wahoo is amazing. Who took that?


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Mike,

It's good to hear that you're back andsearching blue. Look forward to more reports this summer. 

Keith


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words Kieth:bowdown

I cant wait to go fishing with you some day and check out some deep water bottom stuff in Harry's boat !

We are planning to go again in early June , so Talk with Harry and work out the dates and i will meet you in his worldcat for teh first time.

Thanks again and see you soon, Mike B.


----------

